# BAD BEER!



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Stopped by my B&M yesterday. It also carries a very good selection of wines and some high end alcohol and micro and artesian brews. Picked up a six pack of Bam Biere Farmhouse Ale from the Jolly Pumpkin Artisan Ales, LLC of Dexter, Mi. I rate this beer right up there with Buckhorn or Falstaff as being as closed to undrinkable as you can get. 

It starts foaming as soon as you pop the top, and it doesn't stop. Tried pouring it into a tall beer glass and it's half head. Very bitter aftertaste. One of the worst ale's I've every had and I drink mostly ales and stouts.

Took three shots of Turkey to wash the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I'll be sure to stay away from this beer.


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Stopped by my B&M yesterday. It also carries a very good selection of wines and some high end alcohol and micro and artesian brews. Picked up a six pack of Bam Biere Farmhouse Ale from the Jolly Pumpkin Artisan Ales, LLC of Dexter, Mi. I rate this beer right up there with Buckhorn or Falstaff as being as closed to undrinkable as you can get.
> 
> It starts foaming as soon as you pop the top, and it doesn't stop. Tried pouring it into a tall beer glass and it's half head. Very bitter aftertaste. One of the worst ale's I've every had and I drink mostly ales and stouts.
> 
> Took three shots of Turkey to wash the taste out of my mouth.


I was born and raised about 15 minutes from Dexter and I've never heard of that brewery... weird, but I guess they've only been around since 2003. Just went to their website (http://www.jollypumpkin.com/) and that particular brew was rated as one of the top 25 beers in America by Men's Journal. So either you got a bad bottle, or they don't know a thing about beer... I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Farmhouse Ale (saison) is most certainly an acquired taste. Many would say that it has a skunky flavor/aroma to it, but once you sort of get past that, they offer an experience that is completely unique in the beer world. The amount of fruity esters and grassiness in these beers is unmatched in any other style.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Farmhouse Ale (saison) is most certainly an acquired taste. Many would say that it has a skunky flavor/aroma to it, but once you sort of get past that, they offer an experience that is completely unique in the beer world. The amount of fruity esters and grassiness in these beers is unmatched in any other style.


That may be true but I've had other Farmhouse Ales that have been enjoyable. I've really enjoyed the ones from Farmhouse Brewing Co. out of Gilroy, Ca. (a friend shared some of their Two Tractor Ale & Saison 7 with me) and Flying Fish Farmhouse Ale Summer Ale from the Flying Fish Brewery in New Jersey. Bam Biere was not nearly as good.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Like cigars, you cannot really draw definitive conclusions on a sampling of one. I would suggest giving it at least one more shot. You may not wish to try again but to say it is a bad beer after one beer is silly. 

fwiw - I have never had it.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Like cigars, you cannot really draw definitive conclusions on a sampling of one. I would suggest giving it at least one more shot. You may not wish to try again but to say it is a bad beer after one beer is silly.
> 
> fwiw - I have never had it.


Drank the whole six pack just to be sure (and to save any of my friends from accidently opening one.) It could have been the whole six pack though because of the bottling process.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> Drank the whole six pack just to be sure (and to save any of my friends from accidently opening one.) It could have been the whole six pack though because of the bottling process.


True - but I put a lot more value on your feedback since you have tried more than one.

Bottle conditioned ales tend to be a bit on the "unique" side. This can include uniquely bad.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> True - but I put a lot more value on your feedback since you have tried more than one.
> 
> Bottle conditioned ales tend to be a bit on the "unique" side. This can include uniquely bad.


Also well hopped and bottle conditioned are not to everyone's taste.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

j6ppc said:


> Also well hopped and bottle conditioned are not to everyone's taste.


Neither are redheads but you'll never know until it try four or five.
IMHO based on about 37 years of beer drinking around this country, the Pacific ocean and quite a few Caribbean islands, the Bam Biere I had was bad beer. That is just my opinion based on the six-pack I tried. I have tried well-hopped and bottle conditioned ales and have liked them all.

I'll even try this one again in a month or too to see it my first experience was just a bad batch.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe this beer is purposefully soured with introduced, or wild yeasts and bacteria. This produces a sour taste and a distinctive "funk". I don't care for these sorts of beers either, with the exception of Flemish sour red ales. This souring is not characteristic of the saison style, although I'm not certain that it's entirely uncharacteristic. My experience with this beer was similar to yours.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Took three shots of Turkey to wash the taste out of my mouth.


LOL, I'm sure Wild Turkey made it "all better".

I'm never tried this beer either, it sounds pretty bad. I'm a big fan of trying new beers, but I stay away from a lot of the "no name" type microbrews they sell. I think the worse beer to date was Old Rasputin, that stuff was awful. I'd rather gargle 40 weight motor oil than drink that again.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

macjoe53 said:


> Stopped by my B&M yesterday. It also carries a very good selection of wines and some high end alcohol and micro and artesian brews. Picked up a six pack of Bam Biere Farmhouse Ale from the Jolly Pumpkin Artisan Ales, LLC of Dexter, Mi. I rate this beer right up there with Buckhorn or Falstaff as being as closed to undrinkable as you can get.
> 
> It starts foaming as soon as you pop the top, and it doesn't stop. Tried pouring it into a tall beer glass and it's half head. Very bitter aftertaste. One of the worst ale's I've every had and I drink mostly ales and stouts.
> 
> Took three shots of Turkey to wash the taste out of my mouth.


I had a bottle of beer do that to me once. It was like every drop of beer in the bottle turned to foam as soon as the bottle was opened. I've never seen anything like it before or since. Maybe a bad batch?

If you want to try a real Belgian farmhouse ale, try Brasserie Dupont Moinette. One of my favorite tipples right now.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Darrell said:


> LOL, I'm sure Wild Turkey made it "all better".
> 
> I'm never tried this beer either, it sounds pretty bad. I'm a big fan of trying new beers, but I stay away from a lot of the "no name" type microbrews they sell. I think the worse beer to date was Old Rasputin, that stuff was awful. I'd rather gargle 40 weight motor oil than drink that again.


Old Rasputin as the worst beer to date, and awful?! That's the first time I've heard that said. It's not my favorite Imperial Stout, but it's a solid beer, fits the style, and gets great reviews/ratings. Maybe Imperial Sout just isn't your style. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

beernut said:


> Old Rasputin as the worst beer to date, and awful?! That's the first time I've heard that said. It's not my favorite Imperial Stout, but it's a solid beer, fits the style, and gets great reviews/ratings. Maybe Imperial Sout just isn't your style. To each his own I suppose.


That's possible. I guess I should have said it's the worse beer I've ever tasted and IMHO is awful. If you like Imperial Stouts, have at it. I apparently do not. :tu


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

bam biere is aged in barrels to produce a very traditional belgian style ale. Belgian ales aren't for everyone, but once you learn to love them, you can't get enough. All of Jolly Pumpkin's beers are funky and they definitely aren't for everyone.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

nortmand said:


> bam biere is aged in barrels to produce a very traditional belgian style ale. *Belgian ales aren't for everyone, but once you learn to love them, you can't get enough*. All of Jolly Pumpkin's beers are funky and they definitely aren't for everyone.


That comment is true. However, I like Belgian ales. I did not like this particular one though.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Seems to be a lot of not so good beers out there these days and most of them I can't taste the beer for all the damned hops, but even the bad ones are better than a bottle of Bud!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bad beer? i thought this was a review of some Sam Adams or something!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

IHT said:


> bad beer? i thought this was a review of some Sam Adams or something!


oooooh... *SNAP*


----------

